# Et vous, z'en avez un ???



## sonnyboy (21 Janvier 2006)

On en croise parfois des gens comme ça.

Rencontré sur les bancs de l'école... rien en commun, ou si peu... si ce n'est un profond désintérêt pour le football, et les bagnoles.

Très vite, les points communs apparaissent... la gratte, écrire des conneries, boire du whisky, du rhum, du vin, bouffer de la cote de boeuf... rentrer fatigués... mais heureux...

Parcours parallèles toujours... un peu en marge, un peu à coté de la plaque, un peu à la bourre... 

Fiers au début de ne pas faire le boulot de tout le monde, tellement soulagés par la suite de rentrer dans les rangs... bien à l'abri de la foule... seuls au milieu des autres.

Quelques écueils, au moins un chacun... des leçons aussi peut être... un peu plus de recul quant à certaines choses, mais encore un truc qu'on peut pas partager avec tout le monde.

Des faiblesses manifestes, des angoisses communes, des idéaux partagés. Que de soirées à discuter... à dire du mal du voisin... tous ces gens croisés qui resteront des jalons de notre vie...Pipo, Yves, Helen... et tous ces litres de GUINNESS... bordel, ça fout les jetons.

Une petite période de vide, et nous revoilà, comme aux premiers jours, autour d'une table à refaire un monde dont on sait cette fois qu'il nous a échappé. Un monde dont on sait aujourd'hui qu'il n'est pas vraiment pour nous. 

La vie n'est plus tout à fait la même, le fardeau c'est un peu alourdi, mais l'enthousiasme est toujours là, on est toujours aussi cons, aussi fragiles, aussi puérils. 

Il sait ce que je pense de lui, mais ça vaut toujours la peine de dire aux gens qu'on les aime.

Vivement la prochaine fois.


----------



## jahrom (21 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Certes, mais c'est pas du gna gna de fiotte ça.




Bah on sait pas comment vot' soirée s'est terminée...


----------



## Malow (21 Janvier 2006)

mais t'en as qu'un ? 

   


moi j'en ai plusieurs....mais c'est peut-être parce que je suis sympa


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Janvier 2006)

Nan, y en a deux ou trois autres... mais c'est un peu différent, j'en causerai à l'occase.

Et perso, je ne te trouve pas sympa.

Mais c'est peut être parce que j'ai du gout.


----------



## Malow (21 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Nan, y en a deux ou trois autres... mais c'est un peu différent, j'en causerai à l'occase.
> 
> Et perso, je ne te trouve pas sympa.
> 
> Mais c'est peut être parce que j'ai du gout.



On se connait ?


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Janvier 2006)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> On se connait ?


C'est un peu ce que je me suis dit en lisant ton premier post.


----------



## Burzum (21 Janvier 2006)

Oui, j'en avais un... Mais il n'est jamais rentré dans le rang et vient de mourir d'une overdose à 33 ans.


----------



## r0m1 (21 Janvier 2006)

étant nouveau sur ce forum, voila un trait de caractère que je ne soupçonnais pas chez ce cher sonnyboy .... a moins qu'il soit comédien hors pair


----------



## macinside (21 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On en croise parfois des gens comme ça.
> 
> Rencontré sur les bancs de l'école... rien en commun, ou si peu... si ce n'est un profond désintérêt pour le football, et les bagnoles.
> 
> ...



je suis de passage a nice bientot, je te fais signe


----------



## benao (21 Janvier 2006)

dommage, ca partait bien, cette discussion....l'amitié, la guiness,...je me sentais proche de tout ça, ca me parlait quoi, et la, vous vous prenez la tete, ou c'est une private joke?


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Janvier 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis de passage a nice bientot, je te fais signe



Ce sera un plaisir.


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Janvier 2006)

benao a dit:
			
		

> dommage, ca partait bien, cette discussion....l'amitié, la guiness,...je me sentais proche de tout ça, ca me parlait quoi, et la, vous vous prenez la tete, ou c'est une private joke?



Moi je ne prends la tête avec personne.

Embraye si tu veux.


----------



## mado (21 Janvier 2006)

Non, j'en ai pas. Ou pas encore retrouvé(e) alors  
Trop partisante de la table rase vraisemblablement. Trop exigeante m'ont dit certains. Trop chiante sûrement 
Mais les amitiés plus courtes ne sont pas forcément moins intenses.


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Janvier 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Non, j'en ai pas. Ou pas encore retrouvé(e) alors
> Trop partisante de la table rase vraisemblablement. Trop exigeante m'ont dit certains. Trop chiante sûrement
> Mais les amitiés plus courtes ne sont pas forcément moins intenses.



C'est pas un concours du meilleur pote.

Juste une tranche de vie.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Gnagnagna._
> :love:
> :love:
> :love:



Tu étais plus disert dans ce sujet. C'était pourtant un peu le même principe...

Qu'est-ce qui te gêne dans celui-ci ? Sonnyboy ?


----------



## supermoquette (21 Janvier 2006)

J'aurais pas dis mieux de mes potes. Chapeau.


----------



## mado (21 Janvier 2006)

Ce n'est pas un concours Sonny. Tu ouvres un fil sur un sujet qui me "parle", c'est tout. Je dis ce que j'ai envie d'y dire.




_edit : je répondais à la première version _


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Janvier 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas un concours Sonny. Tu ouvres un fil sur un sujet qui me "parle", c'est tout. Je dis ce que j'ai envie d'y dire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je me suis auto censuré, tu as vu...

ça arrive plus souvent qu'on croit.


----------



## supermoquette (21 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu étais plus disert dans ce sujet. C'était pourtant un peu le même principe...
> 
> Qu'est-ce qui te gêne dans celui-ci ? Sonnyboy ?


Tu décodes mal les smileys de Roberto....


----------



## jahrom (21 Janvier 2006)

Sonny ouvre un post sur l'amitié, et tout le monde s'embrouille !! :love::love::love:

MOuahahahahah encore encore !!!


----------



## benao (21 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais pas dis mieux de mes potes. Chapeau.




pareil, j'aurai bien voulu ecrire ça, c'est vraiment touchant


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Janvier 2006)

benao a dit:
			
		

> pareil, j'aurai bien voulu ecrire ça, c'est vraiment touchant



yaka.


----------



## Malow (21 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est un peu ce que je me suis dit en lisant ton premier post.



Nan, mais sans déconner....lire un post de Sonnyboy qui parle d'amitié....c'est comme remettre le prix Nobel de la paix à Fidel Castro


----------



## mado (21 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Sonny ouvre un post sur l'amitié, et tout le monde s'embrouille !! :love::love::love:
> 
> MOuahahahahah encore encore !!!



Tant que ça se transforme pas en amour


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Janvier 2006)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Nan, mais sans déconner....lire un post de Sonnyboy qui parle d'amitié....c'est comme remettre le prix Nobel de la paix à Fidel Castro



Il le mérite pourtant.


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Sonny ouvre un post sur l'amitié, et tout le monde s'embrouille !! :love::love::love:
> 
> MOuahahahahah encore encore !!!



Pas tout le monde fils...

Pas tout le monde.


----------



## jahrom (21 Janvier 2006)

Moi l'amitié, ça me fait penser à la chanson de Gainsbourg : Vieille canaille.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il sait ce que je pense de lui, mais ça vaut toujours la peine de dire aux gens qu'on les aime.
> Vivement la prochaine fois.



Histoire ordinaire d'une rencontre extraordinaire....


----------



## reineman (21 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Sonny ouvre un post sur l'amitié, et tout le monde s'embrouille !! :love::love::love:
> 
> MOuahahahahah encore encore !!!



t'as de la chance que blackcat soit sur mes talons...


----------



## jahrom (21 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> t'as de la chance que blackcat soit sur mes talons...




Bienvenue dans la foire d'empoigne mon ami


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> t'as de la chance que blackcat soit sur mes talons...



Ici j'aime autant...


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Une petite période de vide, et nous revoilà, comme aux premiers jours, autour d'une table à refaire un monde dont on sait cette fois qu'il nous a échappé.



C'est sûrement à cela qu'on les reconnaît


----------



## r0m1 (21 Janvier 2006)

le coktail explosif à l'air de se mettre en place, dommage , le sujet pouvait être sympa au début :rose:


----------



## reineman (21 Janvier 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> Oui, j'en avais un... Mais il n'est jamais rentré dans le rang et vient de mourir d'une overdose à 33 ans.



dis moi l'ami, tu m'as l'air un peu maussade!...


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Janvier 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> le coktail explosif à l'air de se mettre en place, dommage , le sujet pouvait être sympa au début :rose:



Patience.

ça n'explosera que si JE le décide. 

Comme toujours.


----------



## jahrom (21 Janvier 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> le coktail explosif à l'air de se mettre en place, dommage , le sujet pouvait être sympa au début :rose:



Qui sème le vent r0m1....


----------



## jahrom (21 Janvier 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est sûrement à cela qu'on les reconnaît




Les vrais amis ne sont pas ceux que l'on voit tous les jours, mais ceux qu'on oublie jamais.


----------



## Malow (21 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Les vrais amis ne sont pas ceux que l'on voit tous les jours, mais ceux qu'on oublie jamais.



qui a créé le fil déjà ?


----------



## r0m1 (21 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Les vrais amis ne sont pas ceux que l'on voit tous les jours, mais ceux qu'on oublie jamais.




pour moi , ce sont ceux qui accepteraient de venir m'aider a enterrer un mort ... c'est dans les coups durs qu'on reconnait les vrais amis.. ceux qui restent !!


----------



## reineman (21 Janvier 2006)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> C'est un nouveau générique? Genre émission d'acidules dynamisants préprogrammés sur M17?


nan c'est mon déconophone qui se met a buzzer pasque t'as branché ta cibie, l'ami.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> nan c'est mon déconophone qui se met a buzzer pasque t'as branché ta cibie, l'ami.



Stinger on, Stinger cible detected, Stinger Go!

Bye...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Janvier 2006)

Ca y est tout le monde fait son gros popo?


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est tout le monde fait son gros popo?



C'est à moi que tu causes ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2006)

Elle avait interprété un sketch en décembre, lors de la fête de fin d'année organisée par les terminales. Un truc tout con bidouillé en deux phrases, mais intrigant, et qui avait su capter l'attention des élèves. À l'époque, elle était en troisième je crois. On devait avoir deux ou trois ans d'écart, pas davantage. Elle rêvait déjà de faire du théâtre, elle n'avait que ça à la bouche et dans les tripes. Le feu sacré quoi.

Après le lycée, on s'est perdu de vue pendant quelques années avant de se retrouver à la fac, par hasard. C'était bizarre, c'était comme si on s'était quittés la veille. On a parlé longtemps, pendant des heures, on a pris un café et puis on a marché sur le campus. Je la revois sur ce banc, les yeux brûlants dans le froid glacial de janvier, parlant de Maria Casarès avec fièvre, exaltée comme toujours elle fut.

Encore quelques années plus tard, tandis que j'effectuais mon service national en Vendée, je l'ai croisée dans le train de Bordeaux. Là encore, elle n'avait pas changé. Je n'ai jamais très bien compris pourquoi c'était si facile avec elle, pourquoi on se comprenait comme ça, au quart de tour, et comment, nous qui ne nous voyions jamais, nous pouvions avoir autant de choses à nous dire.

Il y a longtemps que je ne l'ai pas revue la môme. Faut dire qu'elle a fait son nid chez les Belges. Ça n'aide pas vraiment. J'ai retrouvé sa trace au pif,  en tapant son nom dans un moteur de recherche un soir où le c½ur vacille. Elle fait du théâtre là-bas. Si quelqu'un la croise un beau jour à Bruxelles, dites au jeune con qui lui a pris son amour la chance qu'il a. Dites-z-y aussi que je pense à elle parfois, comme ce soir, et que dans ma petite nuit ses yeux brûlent toujours. À jamais.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est à moi que tu causes ?



Nombriliste va


----------



## Nobody (21 Janvier 2006)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Nan, mais sans déconner....lire un post de Sonnyboy qui parle d'amitié....c'est comme remettre le prix Nobel de la paix à Fidel Castro



Pourtant, il n'a jamais parlé de rien d'autre depuis le début...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On en croise parfois des gens comme ça.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Vivement la prochaine fois.


Je te reconnais bien là. 
_ Parfois quand on enlève quelques caillasses on trouve un sol fertile ... seulement il faut se baisser pour les ramasser et ça : ce n'est pas donné à tout le monde.
_ 


Vivement la prochaine fois.
oui ... moi j'en avais peur de cette prochaine fois.
Elle est arrivée pourtant, malgré mes craintes.
Une copine d'enfance qui se marie : on retrouve les copains d'enfance, les lieux d'enfance ... 15 ans plus tard.


Je ne sais en quels termes je dois parler d'elle.
Ma meilleure amie d'une époque ... ma jumelle mon inséparable amie.
Une amitié fusionnelle.
Une amitié née dès la première année de maternelle ... elle n'a jamais cessé de nous suivre.

_On s'est connues, on s'est reconnues,
On s'est perdues de vue, on s'est r'perdues d'vue
On s'est retrouvées, on s'est réchauffées,
Puis on s'est séparées._

Voilà notre histoire.
15 ans plus tard, elle nous a rassemblés.

Toujours aussi  souriante, aussi drôle, aussi aimable ... toujours aussi belle oui elle est belle, rayonnante.

Ce jour-là j'ai crû que je revenais 15 en arrière drôle d'impression.
Il y a eu des retrouvailles : des vraies, celle qu'on a envie de prolonger.
Puis d'autres qu'on sait stériles ... rien nous rapproche : tout nous sépare.


Je ne sais pas ce qu'on avait en commun, elle la sportive, moi "l'artiste" comme elle se plaisait à m'appeler.
Moi toujours avec mes pinceaux ou mes partitions sous le bras elle toujours en partance vers une piste : de ski ..de sport qu'importe.
Pourtant qu'est-ce que je me sentais proche d'elle.
Bien sûr maintenant chacune a fait son nid ailleurs.
Nous avons d'autres amies depuis le temps.
Mais je crois qu'au fond de moi ça restera une de mes amitiés les plus marquantes.


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Janvier 2006)

On va y arriver à faire un truc sympa...

Z'allez voir...


----------



## Pierrou (22 Janvier 2006)

j'ai lu le premier post de ce thread...

j'en avais la larme à l'oeil.... que de sensibilité, de la part de sonny, en plus !

3e post: 





> c'est pas du gnagnagna de fiotte ça !



chassez le naturel, il revient au galop ! 
Chassez le naturiste, il revient au bungalow


----------



## reineman (22 Janvier 2006)

j'ai jamais autant pleurniché depuis la derniere emission de bataille et fontaine, moi aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> j'ai jamais autant pleurniché depuis la derniere emission de bataille et fontaine, moi aussi.



Retournes lécher le screen, t'as pas écoulé tout ton lacrymal....

Connais pas moi ce Sonny, trouvais simplement la Guinnes désaltérante.


----------



## reineman (22 Janvier 2006)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> Retournes lécher le screen,



??? po compris...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> ??? po compris...



Za(p)pes!


----------



## Luc G (22 Janvier 2006)

Oui, j'ai des ami(e)s, parfois loin, mais que je n'ai pas perdu de vue depuis que j'ai fait leur connaissance, il y a très très longtemps (à mon âge, ça compte  ) et quand on se retrouve, ce qu'on fait quand même relativement souvent, il y a toujours des moments où on sent qu'entre nous, ça passe, encore, comme il y a 30 ou 35 ans, comme un combo de jazz qui s'envole.

Et ces moments-là, ça vaut de l'or.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2006)

Elle, c'est différent. J'en étais amoureux. Il faut dire que j'avais dix-sept ans, que je traînais déjà ce physique de poupon joufflu qui a fait mon succès dans plus d'une foire à la layette, et que je ne connaissais rien aux choses de l'amour. Je l'aimais donc comme souvent on aime à l'adolescence, sans même savoir ce que c'est que d'aimer, mais avec force serments et quelques promesses d'éternité trop vite évanouies aux premiers jours de l'automne. Bien évidemment je désespérais, puisque le désespoir est l'accessoire indispensable de tout amant passionné digne de ce nom.
Donc, c'est à cette époque et dans cet état d'esprit que je lui écrivis une lettre enflammée, déclarant un amour à la fois tragique et merveilleux, espérant sans doute l'apitoyer assez pour la convaincre de céder à mes assiduités. De mémoire, ce fut mon premier râteau.

Pascale est et a toujours été une personne peu commune. Elle est assez petite, ronde et elle a des yeux trop grands. Elle n'est pas belle au sens ordinaire de ce mot, et c'est tant mieux car la beauté ne devrait pas être ordinaire. Pourtant, aujourd'hui encore, il se dégage d'elle une telle intelligence de la vie, une telle énergie, un tel charme, que j'en oublierais presque son seul défaut qui est de ne pas être un garçon... Elle n'est pas belle et c'est encore mieux : elle donne, par sa vision des êtres et des choses, par son rire, par le mouvement de ses épaules, une idée de la beauté. Je ne connais pas beaucoup d'êtres comme ça, mais je mesure aussi quelle est ma chance, grâce à elle, d'en connaître au moins un.

C'est bien simple, on ne se voit jamais. Pas un coup de fil, pas un courrier, rien. C'est comme ça. Elle vit sa vie à cent à l'heure, je vis la mienne comme je peux. De toute façon, elle sait bien comment je suis, que je ne donne jamais de mes nouvelles, que ce n'est pas grave, que je l'aime quand même puisque j'aime qu'elle existe. Le reste, n'est-ce pas, c'est du détail, du temporel, du provisoire. Elle est bien à sa place dans la petite constellation humaine qui me console de mes nuits solitaires. C'est un peu comme la ligne bleue des Pyrénées à l'horizon : je n'ai pas besoin de la voir tous les jours, j'ai juste besoin qu'elle soit là. Pas comme un élément du décor, mais comme une partie de moi qui se réveille seulement certains jours ou à certaines heures. Pascale est comme les montagnes, mais il n'y a pas d'horizon dans son regard. Les limites, c'est pas trop son truc.

On a mangé ensemble début août. Des années qu'on ne s'était pas vu. Des années abolies en cinq minutes, évanouies plus vite encore que les amours adolescentes et sans même avoir besoin de l'automne... On a parlé de tout et, donc, principalement de rien. De rien d'important je veux dire, puisque rien d'autre n'était plus important que de nous retrouver ensemble, là, à cette table sous les parasols de la place du Foirail. Ça m'a fait un bien fou de retrouver son rire. C'est quelque chose son rire. Ça marque comme une empreinte ce machin. C'est beau comme une cascade.
Elle m'a fait un coup fumant ce soir-là. Dans son portefeuille, entre la carte d'électeur et celle du groupe sanguin, elle a rangé ma lettre d'amour. Depuis dix-huit ans, elle la trimballe partout, dans ses affaires, ses valises, dans le grand bazar de sa vie. Ça me laisse rêveur ce petit bout pathétique de mes dix-sept ans qui reste coincé contre son c½ur depuis toutes ces années, ce petit morceau de moi contre ce beau c½ur de femme. Elle devrait pourtant le savoir, mon amoureuse, qu'on n'est pas sérieux quand on a dix-sept ans, qu'on dit des choses qu'il ne faut pas trop croire, des histoires de toujours qui durent l'été. Mais je crois qu'elle le sait au fond. Elle ne la garde pas pour ça. Elle la garde parce que ça ne court plus trop les rues les lettres d'amour et que, même quand elle sera vieille, il y aura toujours ce papier contre son c½ur où bat celui d'un petit gars joufflu qui lui répète qu'il l'aime en tortillant ses doigts. Les filles aiment ça il paraît. Elles ne sont pas les seules. Enfin, je crois.


----------



## La mouette (22 Janvier 2006)

Je n'en ai pas..mais je comprend ce dont tu parles .....


----------



## pascalformac (22 Janvier 2006)

je viens de lire ce fil avec des interventions de certains que je connais mal, d'autres mieux.

Et ce qui est impressionnant c'est ce mélange de pudeur et de belle écriture "juste".

Pour rester in topic , pas d'ami(e)s d'enfance-villes pays continents variables- par contre, depuis, quelques amitiés solides, dont une qui semblait totalement improbable tant les différences semblaient superficiellement nous séparer.
Ca s'explique pas. C'est  "comme ca".Il peut se passer du temps , de longs silences-j'ai pas dit absence- et en un coup de fil, une lettre,  ou un mail, c'est reparti. Enfin... plus justement, c'est pas reparti, plutôt  c'est jamais parti. C'est " là" . Point.

Et pour ceux qui n'ont pas ce genre de liens , vous bilez pas. Ce n'est pas nécessairement une affaire de construction dans le temps mais plus d'affinités.
Ca peut vous tomber dessus comme ca. Boom, d'un coup, une évidence.Parfois cette évidence met du temps à émerger, elle transparait avec un temps-retard et on a parfois  un petit sourire aux lèvres quand on s'amuse à se demander comment cela a bien pu arriver.
Et d'ailleurs, en ce moment ,  j'ai un petit sourire aux lèvres en finissant ce post...


----------



## Burzum (22 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> dis moi l'ami, tu m'as l'air un peu maussade!...



Même pas... C'était un choix délibéré de sa part et ça remonte à quelques temps maintenant. Aujourd'hui j'ai la chance d'avoir trouver une amie au milieu de tous mes potes, une amie avec qui je partage vraiment tout malgré le fait que nous n'ayons aucun point commun. Je pense que c'est une chance de croiser une personne comme ça dans sa vie.


----------



## Luc G (22 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Elle, c'est différent.



Ce que tu écris, j'aurais presque pu l'écrire à quelques nuances près.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Janvier 2006)

*Mes amis d'enfance ?*
Je les ai tous perdus de vue les uns après les autres. 
Les restructurations dans la sidérurgie il y a 25 ans et les mutations de leurs parents les ont fait partir les uns après les autres vers des horizons différents.
Autant de petits drames personnels que j'ai eu à surmonter.
Quelques années plus tard, l'adolescence et son cortège de troubles intérieurs ont continué ce travail de sape et à décroiser les chemins.

J'en ai revus certains à l'occasion, très rares, après des années. La magie avait disparu, trop d'eau avait coulé sous les ponts.

Restent les souvenirs d'une enfance heureuse, lointaine, traces d'une époque révolue, pleine d'innocence et d'illusions...


----------



## CarodeDakar (22 Janvier 2006)

> Et vous, z'en avez un ???



À force de ne pas rester au même endroit, on collectionne ces amitiés. Ils arrivent, nous bousculent avec leur énergie, leur bagou, leurs engagements réels. Quand on les revoit, c'est fabuleux, on a toujours de quoi à se conter. De hommes, des femmes, d'un peu partout sur la terre.

Un ue je voudrais bien revoir, ou même, juste savoir ce qu'il est devenu, c'est Jean-Marc Biou. Je le nomme ici, car 1) ça fait 10 ans que je n'ai pas eu de nouvelle de lui et 2) il est de Paris. C'est tout ce que je sais de lui maintenant. On s'était vu à Djenné, centre Mali, là où il bossait pour son association, qui procurait des semences améliorées aux paysans du coin. Puis, on s'est vu aussi à Paris.

On avait eu des bonnes discussions, un gars bien, qui faisait vraiment de superbes choses, pour faire avancer de quoi. Un mec qui disait "Présent" au moment où on en a besoin. Juste pour rendre service, même si on arrive sans prévenir. Prêt à prendre le café qui fait vraiment du bien.

PascalFormac le dit bien:



> Ca peut vous tomber dessus comme ca. Boom, d'un coup, une évidence.Parfois cette évidence met du temps à émerger, elle transparait avec un temps-retard et on a parfois un petit sourire aux lèvres quand on s'amuse à se demander comment cela a bien pu arriver.



Ça fait tout doux  Sûrement un brin trop nostalgique, mais tout de même, c'est bon non?


---

Je reste avec la très belle écriture de Sonny de son 1er post, et surtout des 2 de Doc, cette femme de théâtre m'a touchée.


----------



## jahrom (22 Janvier 2006)

Comme disait Coluche :

"Les amis vont et viennent, les ennemis s'accumulent..."

:love:


----------



## joubichou (22 Janvier 2006)

moi et mon meilleur pote on s'est connus il y a 45 ans quand on etait bébés ,on se voit toujours au mons une fois par mois pour déconner,on a même inventé un langage qu'on est les seuls à comprendre comme ça on peut se moquer des gens sans qu'ils entravent rien


----------



## pascalformac (22 Janvier 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Un ue je voudrais bien revoir, ou même, juste savoir ce qu'il est devenu, c'est Jean-Marc Biou. Je le nomme ici, car 1) ça fait 10 ans que je n'ai pas eu de nouvelle de lui et 2) il est de Paris. C'est tout ce que je sais de lui maintenant. On s'était vu à Djenné, centre Mali, là où il bossait pour son association, qui procurait des semences améliorées aux paysans du coin. Puis, on s'est vu aussi à Paris.
> .


Tu connais la règle des " 6 étapes" ou du " petit monde"?
Des sociologues ,dont Barnes puis Stanley Milgram, ont constaté une sorte de  règle de " mise en contact" en 6 étapes ou degrés
En gros, un individu A ,en 5-6 étapes , peut arriver à contacter l'individu B qu'il ne connait pas directement.
Ca a donné naissance à tout le champ " activation de  réseau- networking"
tu sais le plan réseau 
_je connais quelqu'un qui connait quelqu'un qui etc_

là t'as son nom , son asso, ton réseau  et le web ( les recherches à la gougeule peuvent génerer de bonnes surprises)
Et à moins qu'il soit décédé ou aie volontairement coupé les ponts , il doit être pistable
--
Par ailleurs , rien à voir,le cas des rencontres via des structures ou actions dites " humanitaires" c'est assez particulier.
Pour divers raisons. De fond et de forme : objectif commun , motivations d'actions souvent proches, synergie de groupe , contexte, des conditions difficilles,voire le danger parfois, accélèrent, catalysent,  bref tout ca intensifie le relationnel.
Et les grosses structures intègrent , à présent , ces éléments dans leurs stratégies de recrutement.


----------



## CarodeDakar (22 Janvier 2006)

Je n'ai que son nom.

On ne travaillait pas ensemble, c'est une rencontre un peu par hasard - quoiqu'à Djenné, les "pâles" sont rares  Je n'ai jamais été dans une "grande" orga. Du très petit, en réalité.

J'ai pourtant rencontré tant de personnes - comme la majorité, sûrement, rien de bien neuf finalement -, mais très peu avec lesquelles ça "cliquait", sûrement des connaissances sympa, mais pas au point de vouloir faire un effort d'envoi de courriel ,  alors, que ce soit là ou ailleurs, c'est tout simplement parce qu'on était là, au même moment, au même endroit.

Je respecte aussi le fait qu'on soit ailleurs, maintenant, et que la Guinness soit très loin devant nous 

Je ne connaissais pas cette théorie, Pascal, mais oui, je connais Mr Google, j'ai même déjà été payée pour l'utiliser.

On verra.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ce que tu écris, j'aurais presque pu l'écrire à quelques nuances près.



J'ai tendance à penser que la vie est essentiellement une question de nuances et que, souvent, il aurait suffit de très peu de choses pour faire basculer un destin.

Je suis heureux que mon souvenir ait rencontré le tien.


----------



## supermoquette (22 Janvier 2006)

Joe Destin ?


----------



## Ichabod Crane (22 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On en croise parfois des gens comme ça.
> 
> Rencontré sur les bancs de l'école... rien en commun, ou si peu... si ce n'est un profond désintérêt pour le football, et les bagnoles.
> 
> ...




Je reconnais ces mains ainsi que ces tapis de Guiness  

PS : bande de pochtrons, va


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Janvier 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> Je reconnais ces mains ainsi que ces tapis de Guiness
> 
> PS : bande de pochtrons, va



Arf..

Pas si pochtrons que ça... 

Dur de vieillir !!!


----------



## reineman (22 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Comme disait Coluche :
> 
> "Les amis vont et viennent, les ennemis s'accumulent..."
> 
> :love:


Célebre citation en effet, ça me rapelle...
'Il fait frais c'matin, hein m'dame pichon!' ( Coluche À sa boulangere le 10 mars 1985 a onze heures du matin, rue Blablabla, paris 5)


----------



## Philippe (22 Janvier 2006)

Moi ça me rappelle ce texte de Montaigne célébrant l'amitié. Montaigne le dédia à La Boétie, et l'amitié qui unit les deux hommes est restée célèbre comme un exemple d'amitié parfaite mais tragique, puisque La Boétie mourut, en 1563, à peine âgé de 33 ans, six ans seulement après sa rencontre avec Montaigne. 



> Au demeurant, ce que nous appelons ordinairement amis et amitiés, ce ne sont qu'accointances et familiarités nouées par quelque occasion ou commodité, par le moyen de laquelle nos âmes s'entretiennent. En l'amitié de quoi je parle, elles se mêlent et se confondent l'une en l'autre, d'un mélange si universel, qu'elles effacent et ne retrouvent plus la couture qui les a jointes. Si on me presse de dire pourquoi je l'aimais, je sens que cela ne se peut exprimer, qu'en répondant : "Parce que c'était lui ; parce que c'était moi."
> Il y a, au delà de tout mon discours, et de ce que j'en puis dire particulièrement, ne sais quelle force inexplicable et fatale, médiatrice de cette union. Nous nous cherchions avant que de nous être vus, et par des rapports que nous oyions l'un de l'autre, qui faisaient en notre affection plus d'effort que ne porte la raison des rapports, je crois par quelque ordonnance du ciel ; nous nous embrassions par nos noms. Et à notre première rencontre, qui fut par hasard en une grande fête et compagnie de ville, nous nous trouvâmes si pris, si connus, si obligés entre nous, que rien dès lors ne nous fut si proche que l'un à l'autre. Il écrivit une satire latine excellente, qui est publiée, par laquelle il excuse et explique la précipitation de notre intelligence, si promptement parvenue à sa perfection. Ayant si peu à durer, et ayant si tard commencé, car nous étions tous deux hommes faits, et lui plus de quelques années, elle n'avait point à perdre temps et à se régler au patron des amitiés molles et régulières, auxquelles il faut tant de précautions de longue et préalable conversation. Celle-ci n'a point d'autre idée que d'elle-même, et ne se peut rapporter qu'à soi. Ce n'est pas une spéciale considération, ni deux, ni trois, ni quatre, ni mille : c'est je ne sais quelle quintessence de tout ce mélange, qui ayant saisi toute ma volonté, l'amena à se plonger et se perdre dans la sienne ; qui, ayant saisi toute sa volonté, l'amena se plonger et se perdre en la mienne, d'une faim, d'une concurrence pareille. Je dis perdre, à la vérité, ne nous réservant rien qui nous fût propre, ni qui fût ou sien, ou mien. (...)
> L'ancien Ménandre disait celui-là heureux, qui avait pu rencontrer seulement l'ombre d'un ami. Il avait certes raison de le dire, même s'il en avait tâté. Car, à la vérité, si je compare tout le reste de ma vue, quoi qu'avec la grâce de Dieu je l'aie passée douce, aisée et, sauf la perte d'un tel ami, exempte d'affliction pesante, pleine de tranquillité d'esprit, ayant pris en paiement mes commodités naturelles et originelles sans en rechercher d'autres ; si je la compare, dis-je, toute aux quatre années qu'il m'a été donné de jouir de la douce compagnie et société de ce personnage, ce n'est que fumée, ce n'est qu'une nuit obscure et ennuyeuse. Depuis le jour que je le perdis,
> "Jour à jamais cruel, à jamais honoré (Dieux, vous l'avez voulu !)"​je ne fais que traîner languissant ; et les plaisirs même qui s'offrent à moi, au lieu de me consoler, me redoublent le regret de sa perte. Nous étions à moitié de tout ; il me semble que je lui dérobe sa part,
> ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Un monde dont on sait aujourd'hui qu'il n'est pas vraiment pour nous.


... ça fait bien longtemps que je m'en suis rendu compte ... ou alors c'est peut être moi qui ne suis pas fait pour lui ...:rateau: 
Dans ce genre de situation, mon père disait toujours : "faut faire avec, fils !!!"
Alors, je fais "avec" du mieux que je peux ... je tente de passer entre les gouttes ... d'éviter les balançoires de cette immense cour de récré qui, depuis longtemps n'en est plus une ... 
Merci pour ces quelques mots sonny ... ils prouvent qu'il y a encore un peu de place pour ceux qui ne se sentent plus à leur place ...


----------



## albane (22 Janvier 2006)

Très beau texte... 
ça donne envie d'avoir une autre vie sociale que son mac... :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Janvier 2006)

yaka.


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Janvier 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ils prouvent qu'il y a encore un peu de place pour ceux qui ne se sentent plus à leur place ...



:love: 



			
				albane a dit:
			
		

> Très beau texte...
> ça donne envie d'avoir une autre vie sociale que son mac... :mouais:



Jolie phrase   Discuter grâce au mac, ce n'est pas avoir une vie sociale  Quoique ton mac a peut-être une vie sociale en fin de compte (vidéo déjà posté dans un autre sujet que je n'ai pas retrouvé) ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> Jolie phrase   Discuter grâce au mac, ce n'est pas avoir une vie sociale  Quoique ton mac a peut-être une vie sociale en fin de compte (vidéo déjà posté dans un autre sujet que je n'ai pas retrouvé) ?



la première annonce du MacIntel


----------



## ikiki (23 Janvier 2006)

'soir.

Je n'ai pas l'habitude de poster dans ce genre de fil car cela semble un peu trop hermétique pour le nioub que je suis...

Mais la sincérité découlant de ces quelques récits et la justesse des mots employés ont fait ressurgir nombre de souvenirs émouvants.
Et c'est vrai qu'à quelques nuances près, j'ai l'impression de parfois m'y reconnaitre, voire d'y reconnaitre certaines personnes de mon passé.

Merci à vous pour ces instants de vie partagés.


----------



## krystof (23 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Vivement la prochaine fois.





Ouaaahhh, un sacré coup en pleine face là !! Mais bon, rien de tel pour commencer la semaine en pleine forme.

Sinon c'est sûr, vivement les prochaines fois.

Pour le reste, rien à rajouter, tout est dit... et c'est tellement vrai  

Tu verras que bientôt on retournera aux 3D boire de la Jenlain...


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2006)

Pour le paiment, on fait comme d'habitude...


----------



## krystof (23 Janvier 2006)

Relis mon post, j'ai édité. Je paie aux 3D si tu veux 

Sinon, on peut toujours essayer de retrouver la fine équipe du Dauphin


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Relis mon post, j'ai édité. Je paie aux 3D si tu veux
> 
> Sinon, on peut toujours essayer de retrouver la fine équipe du Dauphin


 
Je peux mettre la main sur florent rapidement... les autres ça va être plus dur... Micheal doit poser de la moquette en californie... Ken doit enseigner le base ball à Atlanta...

Les autres doivent être instits...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

Excusez pour le dérangement, mais je me pose une question ... il s'agit de deux paires de mains ou bien une seule et même ? :hein:

Ben oui c'est important :rose:


----------



## krystof (23 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Excusez pour le dérangement, mais je me pose une question ... il s'agit de deux paires de mains ou bien une seule et même ? :hein:
> 
> Ben oui c'est important :rose:




Si j'ai bien compris, je crois qu'il s'agit de deux paires de mains, différentes bien entendu.

Le but du jeu étant de savoir à qui elles appartiennent...

A moins qu'il ne s'agisse d'une seule et même paire, du genre "avant" et "après" un passage aux toilettes, par exemple...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Si j'ai bien compris, je crois qu'il s'agit de deux paires de mains, différentes bien entendu.
> 
> Le but du jeu étant de savoir à qui elles appartiennent...
> 
> A moins qu'il ne s'agisse d'une seule et même paire, du genre "avant" et "après" un passage aux toilettes, par exemple...


Voilààààà 
Tu comprends donc mes interrogations !

Moi je dirais qu'à vue de trident il s'agit de mains d'un homme (ou deux nous sommes sûr de rien quoique)
Et un autre indice : il enlève la veste avant d'aller aux toilettes (par exemple).


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Janvier 2006)

*Le verre sur la foto de droite*
est plus rempli.

L'ordre des photos est-il exact ou a t'il été inversé.
L'individu a t'il été resservi lors de son séjour aux toilettes? 
L'individu dans l'idée que les photos seraient dans un ordre non chronologique aurait-il remis sa veste avant d'aller aux toilettes ?















_EDITH : après étude approfondie de la position des sous bocks et du tapis Guinness, il s'agit bien de deux individus différents.
Vraisemblablement, l'un est relativement sobre, l'autre est une éponge._


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

Ces deux garçons ont parfois un petit côté David et Jonathan qui m'émeut.


----------



## krystof (23 Janvier 2006)

Ça te plairait mon cochon de te retrouver pris en sandwiche entre David et Jonathan...hmmmm ? 

P.S. : est-ce que tu viens pour les vacances, moi je n'ai pas changé d'adresse ?


----------



## reineman (23 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Voilààààà
> Tu comprends donc mes interrogations !
> 
> Moi je dirais qu'à vue de trident il s'agit de mains d'un homme (ou deux nous sommes sûr de rien quoique)
> Et un autre indice : il enlève la veste avant d'aller aux toilettes (par exemple).



voyons...c'est les mains de sonnyboy...tu devrais reconnaitre les calus du saint travail honnete!..


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> voyons...c'est les mains de sonnyboy...tu devrais reconnaitre les calus du saint travail honnete!..


 
Y a les miennes certes, mais y en a une autre paire...


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ça te plairait mon cochon de te retrouver pris en sandwiche entre David et Jonathan...hmmmm ?
> 
> P.S. : est-ce que tu viens pour les vacances, moi je n'ai pas changé d'adresse ?


 
Bon, Doc veut faire la tranche donc....

Faut voir...


----------



## krystof (23 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y a les miennes certes, mais y en a une autre paire...




Et quelle paire !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y a les miennes certes, mais y en a une autre paire...


Ah alors toute la théorie sur avant/après fout le camp ! 

Bon alors sur la photo de gauche c'est celui qui était à droite ... sur la photo de droite celui donc qui était à gauche.
Celui de droite boit plus vite que celui de gauche, à droite c'est plutôt cuir à gauche plutôt laine.
Rhaa j'hésite encore :hein:

Les bijoux se ressemblent en tout cas. La forme des mains aussi tiens.
C'est possible d'avoir d'autres clichés par mp ? 

Et puis on gagne quoi à part un sandwich si on trouve ?


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah alors toute la théorie sur avant/après fout le camp !
> 
> Bon alors sur la photo de gauche c'est celui qui était à droite ... sur la photo de droite celui donc qui était à gauche.
> Celui de droite boit plus vite que celui de gauche, à droite c'est plutôt cuir à gauche plutôt laine.
> ...


 
Tu gagnes une nuit avec moi chérie...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu gagnes une nuit avec moi chérie...


En fait je ne me sens pas du tout du tout inspirée pour la réponse là :hein: non vraiment j'ai beau chercher retourner ces paires dans tous les sens je ne vois pas qui est qui ! 

Non vraiment pas.


----------



## Nephou (23 Janvier 2006)

_ce sujet fort sympathique mérite peut-être un peu mieux que cela non ? _


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2006)

Commence fort...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _ce sujet fort sympathique mérite peut-être un peu mieux que cela non ? _


Ce n'est pas faux ... 

Mais je pense surtout qu'il méritait autre chose que ses trois premières pages (à peu de choses près ...).


----------



## Nephou (23 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Commence fort...





			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas faux ...
> 
> Mais je pense surtout qu'il méritait autre chose que ses trois premières pages (à peu de choses près ...).



_&#8230;mais vous aurez noté que je n'ai pas cité vos contributions. La remarque était d'ordre générale et concerne les trois pages. Je m'en excuse si ce n&#8216;était pas assez clair._


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Je m'en excuse si ce n?était pas assez clair.


Et il s'excuse !...

Ah, s'ils ne sont pas mignons quand ils débutent !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _&#8230;mais vous aurez noté que je n'ai pas cité vos contributions. La remarque était d'ordre générale et concerne les trois pages. Je m'en excuse si ce n&#8216;était pas assez clair._


Ne t'en fais pas je me faisais le remarque pour moi-même juste avant que tu ne postes 

:rose:_ ... c'est qu'avec Sonny ...c'est si .._. :rose:


----------



## reineman (23 Janvier 2006)

vivement que je sois modérateur...
ça va voler!...


----------



## reineman (23 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ne t'en fais pas je me faisais le remarque pour moi-même juste avant que tu ne postes
> 
> :rose:_ ... c'est qu'avec Sonny ...c'est si .._. :rose:



steuplé, t'excuse pas de t'etre excusé de pas t'etre excusé d'une chose sommes toutes, tout à fait excusable.
ça fait des fils a rallonge et l'intrigue progresse pas...le scénario s'essouffle...


----------

